# Puppy Food Or Large Breed Or Regular?



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

So I have a 6 month old GSD and he has been on Blue Buffalo Large Puppy Breed. 

Since he has been having: 
-Hard and soft stools on and off
-Itching a lot around the ears and legs
I wanted to try the GRAIN FREE from Blue Buffalo but I don't know if I should get the Puppy food, Large Breed, or the regular one.

Please help me! Thanks.

Here are the links to the choices:
Puppy food: BLUE Wilderness Grain Free Chicken Puppy Food - Dog - Sale - PetSmart
Large Breed: BLUE Wilderness Large Breed Chicken Dog Food - Food Center - Dog - PetSmart
Regular: Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken Dog Food - Dog - Sale - PetSmart


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry the links don't work 
But still... Blue Buffalo Puppy Food, Blue Buffalo Large Breed Dog Food, or Blue Buffalo Dog Food?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would call the company and ask them what the "as fed" or MAXIMUM calcium % is. The website only lists the MINIMUM calcium %.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Agree with Black GSD, although I think some people have tried that with no success.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Try Solid Gold Wolf Cub (Bison and Fish) or the new Taste of the Wild puppy formulas (red meat or fish) if you want to go grain free. Chicken based kibble ALWAYS gives my pups diahrea.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

Is your original question whether or not you should feed him "puppy" versions of dog food, or if you can feed the puppy "Large Breed" dog food or just reg. "dog food"... within the BLUE dog food brand.




Lol. sorry, just trying to clarify your question and curious if it illicits any additional answers.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I am VERY new here and for sure no expert - but we were having the same issue as you - soft stools, lots of itching around hind area/legs/ and ears. Our pup is 14 wks old and has had 1 ear infection and took her in for another but I guess it was just inflammed but not infected yet. We had her on the grain free Wilderness; then switched to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy (because our store ran out of wilderness puppy) - and 2 days ago switched over the the Blue Basics salmon/potatoe - due to vet thinking it might be an allergy to the chicken. I know its not puppy food, or large breed but it has lower calcium (minimum anyway) than the others so I figured that might be ok. So far she LOVES it - eats much better and already her stools are GREAT and itching has greatly improved!!! Have not seen her scratch NEAR as much and has not shaken head/ears once that we have seen in 24 hrs now - just after 2 days! Someone else please feel free to comment as well - if this is not a good choice for a puppy - want to do whats best for her too!!


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

I am just wondering if I should get the Large Breed Puppy Food or the regular ones that don't say Large Breed or Puppy. For example: Blue Buffalo Chicken Dog Food.
Basically I am worried about the amount of calcium and all that stuff.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd stick with the large breed puppy if you can. If I remember correctly, the regular Blue Buffalo and Chicken was a little low on calories, protein, and fat for a growing puppy.


----------

